# #2- closed-TeacherSAROJ Machine and Handknitted afghan workshop-excellent!



## Designer1234

Welcome to the Second workshop of the 2016 reopened workshops.

I am once again honored to have Saroj teach a class for us. 
It was decided that we would introduce workshops from both the Machine Knitting section as well as the Other Crafts section (which will be held this summer).

I am delighted to be able to introduce you to the 2nd workshop.

==============================

As this is a specific class, taught by a specific teacher - we ask that if you want to give different information please pm the teacher and she will be happy to consider it.

These classes are not KALS, which are knit alongs with everyone joining in. We very deliberately avoid interfering with the KALs where a group knit together and help each other.

These are classes and the teacher is teaching a specific class with specific instructions. There is absolutely no problem with giving other ideas but they MUST be checked with the teacher by pm so that one method, the teacher's, is followed.

There are a huge number of new members and we had to incorporate this as at first the classes were heading in more than one direction, with different ideas and suggestions and causing confusion and sometimes causing stress to the other students.

So - please follow the class, and if you have a suggestion for a different way, contact each teacher by pm . It is her class and this is just a matter of the courtesy we give to all our teachers.

==========================

A bit about the workshop.

There is no cost. We find KP members who are willing to teach others a class on a specific project, or to learn a specific technique.

When you come in, just join the workshop and read from page one. I will be highlighting and deleted posts after a day or two. We want you to join in the class and please let Saroj and I know how you are doing. She will answer all the question as soon as she is able.

Once again, Welcome!


----------



## Saroj

Welcome to cabled afghan workshop.

_I wrote this pattern as simple as possible. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask for clarification_.

*Hand knitted cabled afghan*

Materials needed

Yarn I used red heart super saver

Color 1 - 2 skeins

Color 2 - 3 skeins

Size 9 needles

Cable needle

Darning needle to sew odds and ends

Crochet hook size g or f
----------------------------------------------------
*IMPORTANT*

Always knit the first st for the decorative join on the knit side and purl on the purl side.

Keep a good record of rows as we do unravel the first st to join the panels

If you are off, you are in big trouble because there is no room for error. You can always sew panels together if you are not accurate in rows.[/color]

---

Finish approx. 300 + rows ending with any pattern 1 or 2. Just complete the cable. 
-----------
CAST ON 34 STITCHES

Row 1 Knit 3, purl 2, knit 9, purl 2, knit 2, purl 2, knit 9, purl 2, knit 3

Row 2-6 knit the knit and purl the purl sts for 7 rows.

Row 7 right side.

*PATTERN 1*

K 3, p 2, hold 3 sts on cable needle (cn) in the front and knit the next 3 sts, knit the 3 sts from the cn, k next 3 sts, p2, k2, p2, hold the next 3 sts on cn in front, k next 3 sts, knit the 3 sts from the cn, k 3, p2, k3

knit the knit and purl the purl next 15 rows

*PATTERN] 2 *

K3, p2, k3, hold next 3 sts in back of the work on cn, k next 3 sts, knit the 3 sts from cn, p2, k2, p2, k3, hold next 3 sts in back of the work on cn, k next 3 sts, knit the 3 sts from cn, p2, k3

Knit the knit and purl the purl sts for next 15 rows

*Repeat pattern 1*

Knit the knit and purl the purl sts for next 15 rows

*Repeat pattern 2*

Finish approx. 300 + rows ending with any patten 1 or 2. Just complete the cable. * You should have 21 cables.*

Knit the knit and purl the purl row for 7 rows

Binding off the panel knit 1 bind off next 32 sts leave the last st on the needle. (first and last stitches are left open for connecting the panels.

First panel first stitch bind off. Last panell bind off for the last stitch

Cut the yarn with a long tail.[color]

*KNIT 4 MORE PANELS EXACTLY THE SAME*.

After we join the panels, we single crochet with the secondary color and backward single crochet with main color for a nice finish.


----------



## Saroj

*Machine knitted cabled afghan*

Materials needed

Yarn I used red heart super saver

Color 1 - 2 skeins

Color 2 - 3 skeins

Bulky knitting machine

2 - 3 prong tool for cable

Darning needle to sew odds and ends

Crochet hook size g or f

*Crochet cast on 34 sts*

Carriage Tension 8

Mast tension 5 or 6.

Knit 6 rows ending with carriage on the right 
--
*Cable row*.

I always work from right to left on the first cable and left to right on the second cable
----
Working on the first 16 needles

Pull right needles 1- 3 position D

drop 2 sts (needles 4, 5) Pos A

pull next 9 needles (6-14) Pos D

drop next 2 sts (needles 15, 16) Pos A

The stitches that you drop will give you the ease to cross cable

Working on 9 sts _needles 6-14_ for cable twist 

hang the 2 - 3 prong tools on the 1st 3 sts and the middle 3 sts

*Cable twist *

Pull the middle sts off the needles on the 3 prong tool and hold in the back, pull the 1st 3 sts on the second 3 prong tool and transfer to the middle sts

Transfer the middle sts to the first 3 needles

Pull next 17 and 18 needles out to Pos D

Drop sts from needles 19 - 20 Pos A

Pull next 9 sts (needles 21-29) Pos D

drop next 2 sts (needles 30-31) Pos A

Repeat Cable twist on needles 21-29

Pull last 3 needles to Pos D

Reform the dropped sts

I always work on needles 19-20, 15-16, 30-31, and finally on needles 4-5

Unravel needles 5 rows down catching the last st and with crochet tool reform first sts 19 and next st 20

Repeat this procedure for sts 15, 16, 30, 31, 4, 5

KNIT 14 rows

Working on the 16 needles from LEFT to right

Pull left needles 1- 3 position D

drop 2 sts (needles 4, 5) Pos A

pull next 9 needles (6-14) Pos D

drop next 2 sts (needles 15, 16) Pos A

The stitches that you drop will give you the ease to cross cable
---
Working on 9 sts (needles 6-14) for cable twist

hang the 2 - 3 prong tools on the 1st 3 sts and the middle 3 sts
---
*Cable twist *

Pull the middle sts off the needles on the 3 prong tool and hold in the back, pull the 1st 3 sts on the second 3 prong tool and transfer to the middle sts

Transfer the middle sts to the first 3 needles

Pull next 17 and 18 needles out to Pos D

Drop sts from needles 19 - 20 Pos A

Pull next 9 sts (needles 21-29) Pos D

drop next 2 sts (needles 30-31) Pos A

Repeat Cable twist on needles 21-29

Pull last 3 needles to Pos D

Reform the dropped sts as before. _I always reform the center sts first and the side sts last_. You can do any order you prefer.


----------



## Saroj

LADIES--_If Utube is not clear, please let me know. This is my first time and I am not sure if it published correctly. I will check later tonight_.


----------



## Saroj

_


JoyceinNC said:



Oh dear. First part of instructions...and I'm already lost. I am attempting to use a Bond machine and need to clarify some of the terms used in the pattern:

Position A = non working (all the way back)
Position B= working
Position C= forward working
Position D= Holding (all the way forward)

If these do not match the pattern's instructions, please let me know which is which. The Bond patterns I have don't use lettered position notations, but use "non working", "working", etc. I haven't watched the YouTube video, my apologies if this is explained in that video.

Many thanks!
-Joyce

Click to expand...

_Joyce

Answer:You are correct. If you are used to this terminology, it is correct


----------



## Saroj

etrnlife said:


> What's the gauge? I need to know so I can decide if I'm using KP 3, 3.5, or 4, on my Bond, for this project. KP 4, using Red Heart worsted, will be too loose for my liking, but I'm assuming I'd need that for cables? Cables are one stitch I've never really done much beyond swatching.


Answer:I do not gauge an afghan. You can do your gauge and decide which setting you like


----------



## etrnlife

I decided to use KP 4 because of the cables. For the first cable crossing, Bond users will find it easier to drop and reform the sts first and put them on a stitch holder (I used a strand of thin yarn I had laying on the stand) for the cable crossing then rehang on the needles.

ETA: Bring all the needles to FWP with latches open after each crossing row.


----------



## Saroj

etrnlife said:


> I decided to use KP 4 because of the cables. For the first cable crossing, Bond users will find it easier to drop and reform the sts first and put them on a stitch holder (I used a strand of thin yarn I had laying on the stand) for the cable crossing then rehang on the needles.
> 
> ETA: Bring all the needles to FWP with latches open after each crossing row.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Saroj

etrnlife said:


> I'm lost already. LOL I'm putting the first three sts on the middle three needles then putting the middle three sts onto the first three needles. What's happening with the last three sts in each group of nine?
> 
> It looks to me as if on row 6 I'm crossing the first three and the middle. Then on row 20 I'm crossing the last three and the middle. Repeating which way I'm crossing every 14 rows?
> 
> I think I need to start with the gray instead of the black, so I can see what I'm getting.


ANSWERr---
You are doing it right. First we work on the first 6 sts of the 9 group from right to left and on row 20 we are working on the last 6 sts of the 9 group from left to right according to the description in the pattern

-I agree black is not the easy color to see. Gray will be better


----------



## etrnlife

I figured it out. My panels will be black and gray so I'm getting the black panels out now. I've done the hairpin join many times, just never did get around to cables. 

I made a cheat sheet with the row counts. RC 006 middle over right RC 020 middle over left RC 034 middle over right and so on. It's going rather well actually.

Because the Bond doesn't have a sponge bar, and my needles are as loose as a goose, I do not bring any needles to FWP until I'm done with the reforming. To easy to pull the sts of the needles. I drop the sts, make the cables, reform the sts, then bring all needles to FWP with latches open.

It's rather rhythmic once you get into it. Marking the needles with a wipe off marker or stickers is a great way to keep track of which sts to drop.


----------



## Saroj

kaixixang said:


> That cabling is why I was considering the "panels" for a thicker scarf/shawl for cooler climates...not that we'll have that for long in the US mid-west.
> 
> Could a lace panel be substituted if you don't have a hair-pin lace tool? Maybe do it in purl to make the cabling pop up better.


Answer::::There is no tool required. You will be opening the last st and weaving it thru the panel alternating color. You just make the panels first. You can make two panels of desired length and join them together if you prefer. You can make a scarf.

You take the piece off the machine on scrap yarn but leave 3 times the length of the width to cast off the sts. Wait for the instruction to cast off.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

etrnlife said:


> The join is done with the latch tool. It mimics a hairpin lace, hence the name.


The key is "mimics"! I went agoogling and found this photo:


----------



## Saroj

Reba1 said:


> I would like to work this as *a wheelchair lap robe, doing 3 panels instead of 5 and knitting it shorter*. ABOUT HOW WIDE DOES A SINGLE PANEL COME OUT? Usually the lap robes I make are around 36"w x 48" long. My mother in law would love the cables!


ANSWER :You can do 3 strips 180 rows. I make lap blankets for nursing homes and cancer patients for local hospitals.


----------



## Saroj

Jessica-Jean said:


> So, to do that kind of join when knitting by hand _ One drops just one stitch on the edge? Or more?_ I'm very interested in that method of joining, though not interested enough to actually work up any hair-pin lace strips ... yet. Maybe someday.


ANSWER;Yes you got the idea of hairpin lace. We will be opening up the last st and using crochet hook will join the panels. It is very important in hand knitting that you must have exact number of rows


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> _You say to always knit the first stitch, so on the purl rows I am to knit the first stitch then purl the rest of the row.
> Fran_


ANSWER==No- on the purl side purl. Do not slip the first st. On knit side knit and on the purl side purl.


----------



## Designer1234

*Ladies -I wonder if it might be easier if you put K for hand knitting and MK for machine knitting at the beginning of your questions. It will make it easier for Saroj to answer your question*. Just put the above before your question, In caps. I think it would help Saroj a lot. Thanks very much.


----------



## Saroj

wgornick said:


> Machine knitting - I've always shyed away from cables on the km so I'm anxious to give this a try. I'm using yarn from my stash so it is different than you've suggested. To get the right gauge for the yarn and the project, do you find that you can knit a nice gauge in stockinette.... or should I do the gauge swatch in the cables? _I guess I'm worried that the cables will pull in and make the fabric too dense_. Does my question make sense?
> I'm not worried about stitches/rows, just wanting to get a nice feeling fabric when I'm done.
> Wendy


MK - The cables on this project are not dense. You can use your stash but I recommend full skein as we unravel the end stitch and if you have too many joins, you will have trouble working on the end st. If you are experienced, you will figure it out but new knitters do not need any aggravations.


----------



## ClaudiaCano

Hi, I'm joining the workshop but I'm adapting the pattern and using a loom knitting board. I can't wait to see how it goes.
Here is a picture of how I set the loom.


----------



## Saroj

I have no idea how the loom work. The empty pegs should have stitched. These are the sts we reform from purl to knit. Saroj


----------



## ClaudiaCano

Saroj said:


> I have no idea how the loom work. The empty pegs should have stitched. These are the sts we reform from purl to knit. Saroj


This pattern is easy to adapt for loom knitting. I'm using the instructions from the needle knit stitch pattern, and the row count from the machine pattern to start the second cable cross from left to right. I already made the first cable cross row from right to left. When I finished the second cable row, I'll post a picture.


----------



## etrnlife

ClaudiaCano said:


> Hi, I'm joining the workshop but I'm adapting the pattern and using a loom knitting board. I can't wait to see how it goes.
> Here is a picture of how I set the loom.


Love the loom idea!


----------



## etrnlife

Here's a suggestion for when your work hits the floor. I took a pants hanger and opened it. From behind the work I pushed the weight rods onto the fabric and into the hanger. Then I closed the hanger. 

You can hang a barrel weight on the hook part of the hanger. I wanted the weight to remain the same so I did it this way. I should have clipped the pants hanger to my rag hem at the beginning and hung a large barrel weight right at the beginning.


----------



## Saroj

ClaudiaCano said:


> _This pattern is easy to adapt for loom knitting. I'm using the instructions from the needle knit stitch pattern, and the row count from the machine pattern to start the second cable cross from left to right. I already made the first cable cross row from right to left. When I finished the second cable row, I'll post a picture_.


Great, I love to see something new. Saroj


----------



## Saroj

etrnlife said:


> _Here's a suggestion for when your work hits the floor. I took a pants hanger and opened it. From behind the work I pushed the weight rods onto the fabric and into the hanger. Then I closed the hanger.
> 
> You can hang a barrel weight on the hook part of the hanger. I wanted the weight to remain the same so I did it this way. I should have clipped the pants hanger to my rag hem at the beginning and hung a large barrel weight right at the beginning_.


MK - I actually take the weights off to do the cable row and reform sts. I hang my heavy claw weights each time


----------



## etrnlife

MK

I have found I don't need to remove the weights. I do remove my claw weights on the sides just because they interfere with transferring the 4 and 5th st.

I'm now wishing I had this tool as it would make the latching so much faster. LOL
http://knittinganyway.com/products/multiplelatchtool.htm

I'm at 216 rows thus far.


----------



## Patforster

That picture was posted by Jessica-Jean, not the instructor. I have seen it done with 1, 2, and 3 stitches. _Since this is Saroj's patternI guess I'll wait and see what she says._ I have already made several changes. 🙄 Did not like the cables going in different directions so did them all the same way.

 Thanks Pat -- Ladies, may I suggest that you please let the teacher answer the questions as this is her class and your methods may confuse the students. This is one of the things we ask everyone. This makes it easier for the Teacher and for students to make the instructions posted by the teacher, very clear. You are all perfectly welcome to contact the teacher and tell her your suggestions.

This is a basic difference between our workshops and the KALs on the main knitting forum. This is a class and there can only be one teacher. Thank you for your cooperation.

-
I have started editing the posts and if you read the first few pages that have been finished, you will see where your question and answer are together in one post. This reduces the amount of reading and works extremely well for us.

There are two of us Managers on KP and we do this with ALL the workshops as they are kept permanently on the KP archives on this section. This class is coming along beautifully and there could be no better teacher to help you with a new project than Saroj.

I will be looking for more Classes from the Machine knitting section, and I am delighted to have you all here learning this wonderful afghan with Saroj. I also welcome all our hand knitters. Don't forget to ask Saroj questions if you have any.

Thanks so much for your cooperation! Shirley


----------



## Saroj

Patforster said:


> MK
> I am at the end of my first panel. How many side stitches do I leave to do the join? I was having a heck of a time reforming the stitches so I set up the ribber and did the knit stitches on the main bed and the purl stitches on the ribber. Dropped the ribber one click, crossed for cable, popped it back up and slowly did the next row. Worked like a charm.


MK - i don't have a ribber so I did all the rows by hand. Thanks for the tip. Ladies if you have the ribber go ahead follow Patforster tip. You will save a lot of time reformatting the stitches.

Take your knitting off on a scrap yarn with 3 times the width of the piece for bind off

You leave the 1 and last st on the needle and bind off the rest of the 32 sts.

Let me finish my second piece so I can show you the joining of the two panels

My back start to hurt after 50 rows so I do have to take frequent breaks. It takes me whole day to finish the panel.

You can do the cables the way you like. i wrote the pattern as I did them.

Saroj.


----------



## stitchqueen

I think I missed something. How many rows are we supposed to do for each panel? I have only seen 180 rows for a lap afghan. Are there instructions that I am supposed to be printing off?
Val


----------



## etrnlife

MK

This chart might help. I'm not that computer saavy, so I drew it by hand and had to scan it in two pieces.


----------



## Saroj

stitchqueen said:


> I think I missed something. How many rows are we supposed to do for each panel? I have only seen 180 rows for a lap afghan. Are there instructions that I am supposed to be printing off?
> Val


MK- 300 rows 22 cables plus 7 rows reformat the sts before taking off on the scrap yarn. Leave yarn 3 times the width for binding off the sts

HK- you have one extra row. You will have 21 cables and plus 7 rows.

Saroj


----------



## Saroj

Ladies if you go to Macy's Michael kors has a scarf in exact same pattern


----------



## Saroj

MK- You can use the graph paper but it is easier to follow a pattern. Hold the middle sts in the back and move the first 3 sts and than the hold sts and second time do the same pulling the opposite end and Hold the middle sts in the back move first 3 and than the hold sts

I like Pat's suggestion to use ribber. Thank you pat I tried on my standard machine and it is much easier. I will have to get the ribber now.

Work smarter not harder 

Saroj


----------



## etrnlife

Patforster said:


> MK
> I am at the end of my first panel. How many side stitches do I leave to do the join?


I prefer the look of one stitch on each panel, myself. My last cable cross was at RC 300 so I'm trying to decide if I want to knit 6 rows before binding off or just one. I'll take the edge st off onto a holder and then crochet bind off the rest. This first panel is my side panel.


----------



## etrnlife

Saroj said:


> MK-
> 
> Work smarter not harder
> 
> Saroj


Which is why I made the graph. A lot of us don't do well with written words, they get in the way. Graphs and charts are the way some of us do best.


----------



## Bubba24

K
I haven't had much time to knit today so this is what I have done so far. I really love the way it is coming. The color is Redheart " Real Teal"

Shirley (Designer1234) here. I took the liberty of changing the color as I have a good photo program. I hope you don't mind. You are doing a lovely job


----------



## Reba1

ANSWER :You can do 3 strips 180 rows. I make lap blankets for nursing homes and cancer patients for local hospitals

Thank you! I am going to get the machine set up tonight. Sad that I won't get back to it until next Tuesday, but...I get to see my Army son for Easter!


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> K
> I haven't had much time to knit today so this is what I have done so far. I really love the way it is coming. The color is Redheart " Real Teal"


HK - Looks great. I am using teal and turquoise colors. Hand knitting is slow but enjoyable and relaxing, so take your time.

Saroj


----------



## Saroj

Reba1 said:


> Thank you! I am going to get the machine set up tonight. Sad that I won't get back to it until next Tuesday, but...I get to see my Army son for Easter!


Knitting can wait, enjoy your son and thank him for his service to this great country. Happy Easter. Saroj


----------



## Bubba24

Saroj[color=brown said:


> HK - Looks great. I am using teal and turquoise colors. Hand knitting is slow but enjoyable and relaxing, so take your time[/color].
> 
> Saroj


HK
I'm going with teal and soft white. Originally was going to have a 3rd color, black but decided just the 2 colors. Yes hand knitting is slower but it's very relaxing.


----------



## Bubba24

Reba1 said:


> Thank you! I am going to get the machine set up tonight. Sad that I won't get back to it until next Tuesday, but...I get to see my Army son for Easter!


Reba,
Enjoy your son. Tell him thank you for his service. Give him a big hug for me. Happy Easter.


----------



## Reba1

I can't believe how many of us are using teal. I am using teal and cream.

In order to be working on the actual needle # as it is referenced in the directions, I am casting on L34 to L1, instead of in the center of the bed.


----------



## Saroj

Reba1 said:


> I can't believe how many of us are using teal. I am using teal and cream.
> 
> In order to be working on the actual needle # as it is referenced in the directions, I am casting on L34 to L1, instead of in the center of the bed.


What ever works for you. Saroj


----------



## Patforster

wgornick said:


> MK WITH RIBBER.
> Thanks for suggesting this. I will give it another go as reworking all those stitches is very hard on my back. I'm wondering what tensions you used with the ribber compared to just using the mainbed.


If this is for me, I used T8 on both beds. You may need to go to a lower tension if your yarn is thicker.


----------



## Saroj

I finally finished 2 panels. You unravel the open st twice on one side and twice on the other side and weave together


----------



## Saroj

Keep unraveling 2 sts on each side and weave like a hairpin lace

When you come to the bottom, weave the last sts and secure with crochet hook and the cast on yarn.


----------



## Saroj

More pictures.


----------



## JoraeC

This may be a late reply, but looking at the picture there are two strands, each color. If this helps, but I am sure that the join can be as many strands as a person wanted to use. I wouldn't do one strand as the yarn used is heavy.


----------



## Saroj

JoraeC said:


> This may be a late reply, but looking at the picture there are two strands, each color. If this helps, but I am sure that the join can be as many strands as a person wanted to use. I wouldn't do one strand as the yarn used is heavy.


I open two loops and cross two loops at a time. You can do three or more. It will be to thick.
Saroj


----------



## etrnlife

JoraeC said:


> This may be a late reply, but looking at the picture there are two strands, each color. If this helps, but I am sure that the join can be as many strands as a person wanted to use. I wouldn't do one strand as the yarn used is heavy.


Don't try opening all the loops and then joining them. You will end up with a bad mess. I learned that the hard way years ago. LOL


----------



## Saroj

etrnlife said:


> Don't try opening all the loops and then joining them. You will end up with a bad mess. I learned that the hard way years ago. LOL


Yes that is correct open 2 loops at a time. Experience counts 
Saroj


----------



## Saroj

etrnlife said:


> WOW! I haven't done a panel afghan in a long while. I forgot how stretched out the panels get. My black panel, made yesterday, is a good 11" shorter than the gray panel I did today. Me thinks me will quit until tomorrow to see if the gray shrinks back up enough to match. I'm using RH black and RH grey heather.


As long as you have same number of rows, they will be fine. That is the reason I emphasize on the exact rows. When you put together, they will look great. Saroj


----------



## Saroj

wgornick said:


> What happens to finish the top and bottom of the afghan when we are all finished. I was messing around with another sample and did 6 rows of stockinette, then transferred the 8 needles to the ribber and carried on with the sample. (How much faster and easier things went using the ribber!).
> 
> When I took this sample off the machine, those 6 rows of stockinette rolled up snugly and made a very nice bottom border. It would be just as easy to finish the top that way, too. I saw that it wanted to flair a bit, so I'll tighten my tension a whole number just like when you put a rolled bottom on a hat. Also, I think I'll not cast on the first and last stitch until finishing row 6 AND put a safety pin on those 2 stitches at the top, before decreasing the tension and knitting 6 rows. What do you think?
> I've got a big farmer's market to prepare for and attend now, so won't get back to this until Monday. Bet the rest of you'll all be done by then


MK - I have no idea what you are doing

Read the instruction. You knit the whole panel with or without ribber. 
You will finishing the afghan with single crochet and final round with backward single crochet. Saroj


----------



## GinB

etrnlife said:


> "MK...I'm now wishing I had this tool as it would make the latching so much faster. LOL
> http://knittinganyway.com/products/multiplelatchtool.htm"


I can finally put mine to use.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> HK
> Does pattern 1&2 equal 1 cable?


No 2 cables. Number of rows should be same for each panel. I made first 340 rows and it was too big so I trimmed to 300+8


----------



## Azzara

etrnlife said:


> WOW! I haven't done a panel afghan in a long while. I forgot how stretched out the panels get. My black panel, made yesterday, is a good 11" shorter than the gray panel I did today. Me thinks me will quit until tomorrow to see if the gray shrinks back up enough to match. I'm using RH black and RH grey heather.


Did both colors shrink back to the same size? 11 inches seems like a lot but considering the length of the knitting. An excellent example why we need to let our knitting rest over night before measuring for gauge.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Azzara said:


> Did both colors shrink back to the same size? 11 inches seems like a lot but considering the length of the knitting. An excellent example why we need to* let our knitting rest over night before measuring for gauge*.


Especially if it's big and been hanging on a knitting machine with weights dragging it down! Even hand-knit, a rest can't hurt.


----------



## Saroj

PatforsterMK[/quote said:


> I have finished all 5 panels and laced them together. I made notes as I worked and thought they might be helpful to some of the new knitter.
> 
> Set up over 34 needles:
> 
> ///00//////00///00///00//////00///
> (/ main bed 0 ribber)
> 
> T 8 on main bed and ribber.
> 
> Crochet cast on over 34 needles.
> 
> Knit one row to left and hang cast on comb and 1 large claw weight.
> 
> Knit 6 rows and do cable twist on needles L 12-7 and R 7-12.
> 
> Knit 14 rows and cable twist again.
> 
> Repeat cable twist every 14 rows until desired length.
> (I did 26 cable twist because I like my afghans extra long so I can tuck them under my feet.)
> 
> When I could get to the fabric under the bottom of the ribber I removed the regular cast on comb and used the ribber comb by stretching the fabric and pushing it through. I have the ribber comb with the large metal bar so I did not need weights.
> 
> Finish with 6 rows stockinet and bind off around the gate pegs leaving 1 edge stitch free for lacing together.
> 
> You can alternate directions on cables or do all the same way.
> I prefer the look of them all going the same way.




Thanks Pat for incorporating ribber for the project. I don't have a ribber so I hand manipulate the stitches. It is much easier with ribber.

Saroj


----------



## Saroj

Oregon1938 said:


> MK
> Hi, I cannot find a place to set a 'mast tension' on my KnitKing 260, please tell me where it is and how to set it, the manual doesn't mention it at all and how do I know if you send us a message if it does not show on the days forum? I am kind of slow so worry that you will delete any information before I get to it and I don't want to miss a thing. Thank you so much for doing this class, the joining is my problem - always looks messy


*LADIES*Please help answering the mast question because I cannot answer this as I do not own 260. Saroj


----------



## Saroj

Saroj said:


> As long as you have same number of rows, they will be fine. That is the reason I emphasize on the exact rows. When you put together, they will look great. Saroj


----------



## Saroj

etrnlife said:


> WOW! I haven't done a panel afghan in a long while. I forgot how stretched out the panels get. My black panel, made yesterday, is a good 11" shorter than the gray panel I did today. Me thinks me will quit until tomorrow to see if the gray shrinks back up enough to match. I'm using RH black and RH grey heather.


I have a feeling your counter was turned off and hence the panel is long. There is no way you could make a panel 11" longer. Check your counter and do another panel of the same color and compare. Saroj


----------



## wtaber

*Mast setting *- this tension setting works with the setting on your carriage to give you the fabric you want. The mast tension puts drag on the yarn. I try to set the tension mast so that the yarn runs as freely as possible, but not so loose that the tension springs can't control the slack. Too tight and your tension springs are bent right down. Too loose and your likely to get loops on the edge of your knitting. Hope that helps. Wendy


----------



## Saroj

Lise Paauw said:


> MK
> Hi Saroj, I would also like to do this afghan on my Brother 970 standard bed.
> Would you know how many sts. I would cast on, the Mast Tension and carriage tension compare to the bulky machine. I think I would use a finger weight yarn.
> Tks


I have not done on the standard machine  Maybe some of the experienced machine knitters can recommend the yarn


----------



## Oregon1938

MK
Many thanks for this Wendy, I now know where/what it is. My mast setting has no numbers and I think that is why I didn't know how to set it, mine is a + or - and I am going to assume to try the middle of these for super saver yarn.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> I'm not a machine knitter either. Still on my first panel. How are all you other hand knitters doing?


Take your time hand knitting takes at least 2-3 weeks. Saroj


----------



## Patforster

Saroj said:


> I have a feeling your counter was turned off and hence the panel is long. There is no way you could make a panel 11" longer. Check your counter and do another panel of the same color and compare. Saroj


My yarn was slightly different thicknesses and were different lengths also but when I latch hooked them together they were the same length. If you do the same number of rows it will work out. I have finished and now trying to decide how I want to finish it off. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Saroj

Oregon1938 said:


> MK
> Help, I am having trouble casting off without doing either the first or last stitch of the center panel and didn't see instructions for how to do that so maybe I just missed it? Thank you so much for the help and all your work.


You can take off the piece on the scrap yarn. Cut yarn 3 times the width of the piece for bind off. Pick up the sts on the needle size 6. Get size 9 needle. Knit the first st and leave on the needle. Knit the next 2 sts and pass the 2nd over the 3rd st binding off the 2nd st. Continue knitting and binding off until the last 2 sts. Pass the remaining yarn thru the 2nd last st leaving the last st on the needle. You can use a safety pin or marker to hold the st.

On the first panel you will bind off the first st and last panel you will bind off the last st. Panels 2, 3, 4 will have both ends open for hairpin lace join.

If you know how to bind off around the gate pegs, you can do that. If not, Watch Diana Sullivan you tube video for this technique. Saroj


----------



## Oregon1938

MK
Saroj- Thank you, this really helps and yours is the easiest cast off, I was making it harder than needed.


----------



## Bubba24

HK.
Almost done with first panel. Can you tell me how much of a "tail" do I leave?
Thanks,
Fran


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> HK.
> Almost done with first panel. Can you tell me how much of a "tail" do I leave?
> Thanks,
> Fran


You cast off leaving the 1st and last st. Leave about 12".


----------



## Reba1

I have my first panel done!

I ended up cabling every 10 rows since I am making a shorter version. 18 cables plus 7 rows. I am using my ribber for the reformed stitches, and on the row before the cable cross, I bring up the first stitch of each set of three on the ribber to give some ease for the crossing. It took a little trial and error to figure out which stitches needed the extra ease.

Have any machine knitters completed the afghan yet? Will pictures be in this discussion thread, or is there another one started for the finished projects?

]Please everyone. Post pictures of your work on here --

Once the class is nearly finished I will open a Parade of projects finished from this class- it will be on pictures, I will announce it on this thread when I do. We want to make sure there are at least a few finished before we open it. Shirley


----------



## Saroj

Reba1 said:


> I have my first panel done!
> 
> I ended up cabling every 10 rows since I am making a shorter version. 18 cables plus 7 rows. I am using my ribber for the reformed stitches, and on the row before the cable cross, I bring up the first stitch of each set of three on the ribber to give some ease for the crossing. It took a little trial and error to figure out which stitches needed the extra ease.
> 
> Have any machine knitters completed the afghan yet? Will pictures be in this discussion thread, or is there another one started for the finished projects?


I have 3 panels done 4th half done. Will post picture once done. Have other projects in the works simultaneously so no hurry to finish

Expecting new grandson next week so trying to finish some sweaters security blanket, booties etc Saroj


----------



## sharronaw

I am on my 4th panel, doing quite well with the cables (now). Something about an old brain I think because I had the worst time remembering if the cables were to go inside or outside! When I made my second panel I wrote down each row I made a cable on and noted inside or outside on my pattern sheet. I was confident about which way I went after that and also that I had counted correctly. The third and now the fourth rows are a breeze. I am also using the ribber- great tip!!!! Sharron


----------



## Bubba24

Saroj said:


> I have 3 panels done 4th half done. Will post picture once done. Have other projects in the works simultaneously so no hurry to finish
> 
> Expecting new grandson next week so trying to finish some sweaters security blanket, booties etc Saroj


Congratulations on your new grandson. 
I just finished my first panel(HK) last night and started 2nd panel. Have not been knitting as much as I would like to as we are getting ready to put our house on the market so selling a lot of stuff. Just started going through my knitting needles and yarn.😢😢 unfortunately I can't take it all with me.


----------



## Patforster

I finished mine Monday but I don't know how to post pictures.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Patforster said:


> I finished mine Monday but I don't know how to post pictures.


It's not really difficult ... from a computer. From other 'devices', you'll need to ask on the forum.

Step by step directions: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#64
Take it slowly, one baby-step-at-a-time.

Thanks again JJ. It is really helpful and I appreciate it as do all the students and teacher


----------



## Saroj

My hand knitted afghan


----------



## Bubba24

Wow. That's beautiful. I hope mine comes as nice as yours.


----------



## Reba1

Beautiful!


----------



## Reba1

Here's my finished project!

MK - finished size 30x36, perfect for a wheelchair throw. I am very happy with it. 

As I mentioned earlier, I cabled every 10 rows instead of 14. 

Thank you Saroj for your pattern and instruction. Thank you PatForster for the suggestion to use the ribber. It made it go so quickly after I ironed out the kinks with the first panel.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Reba1 said:


> Here's my finished project!
> 
> MK - finished size 30x36, perfect for a wheelchair throw. I am very happy with it.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, I cabled every 10 rows instead of 14.
> 
> Thank you Saroj for your pattern and instruction. Thank you PatForster for the suggestion to use the ribber. It made it go so quickly after I ironed out the kinks with the first panel.


It's lovely!! 
How many stitches did you use for the joining?


----------



## Reba1

Jessica-Jean said:


> How many stitches did you use for the joining?


Thank you

2 each side, just like Saroj's directions.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Reba1 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 2 each side, just like Saroj's directions.


That's neat! It _looks like_ more!


----------



## Saroj

Reba - your throw is beautiful. Great job.

WOW! It is gorgeous!


----------



## Saroj

pat.vermillion said:


> a very nice job. would you mind sharing your patter. I have a lot of yarn I don't know what to do with and this would be great. But I don't know how long or wide to make them. do you have a g carriage, this would be a good way when i don't have the time to sit down and knit them. Thank you in advance.


Go to the beginning of the thread and the pattern is posted. Saroj


----------



## Designer1234

Designer here! Hi everyone- nice to see such lovely work. It sounds as if our teacher is going to be a grandma soon! how exciting!

Congratulations Saroj. I love the afghans and they will be warm and very nice to have on cool evenings as well as next winter. I am watching for a few more and we will open a Parade on Pictures so that others can see your beautiful work. I love yours Saroj, as well. Shirley


----------



## Patforster

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's not really difficult ... from a computer. From other 'devices', you'll need to ask on the forum.
> 
> Step by step directions: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#64
> Take it slowly, one baby-step-at-a-time.


Thank you for your reply, but I am using an IPad and don't want to download another app to it. Since I had so much trouble understanding the instructions, mine does not look anything like everyone else's. I had trouble remembering which direction I should be crossing the cables so mine are all going in the same direction. I am very pleased with the look of mine though, and will be giving it to my granddaughter for a wedding gift.


----------



## Saroj

sharronaw said:


> I finished the 5 panels- was thinking of adding 2 more in another color as I like Saroj's afghan with the 3 colors. Do you think if would come out too huge?


It will be wider. Saroj


----------



## Lise Paauw

]MK- 300 rows 22 cables plus 7 rows reformat the sts before taking off on the scrap yarn. Leave yarn 3 times the width for binding off the sts

HK- you have one extra row. You will have 21 cables and plus 7 rows.

Saroj
MK
I'm a little slow just finished my first panel
Sorry must be missing something I have 300 rows plus 7 knitted rows and now ready to bind off. Not sure what reformatting stitch means. And why do I need to take off on scrap yarn, do I not just bind/cast off right on the machine leaving last stitch open to join next panel?
Thank you for any help you can provide me.


----------



## JoraeC

MK I was half way through my first panel and realized the pattern of the 3rd set of 9 stitches ( where cabling) did not stand out, but faded into the background. Is this the way it should be or what should be changed to get that very distinctive pattern? I, also, would like to know which afghan on the first page was hand knitted, the yellow and black or the white and beige? Keep up the good work.


----------



## Saroj

JoraeC said:


> MK I was half way through my first panel and realized the pattern of the 3rd set of 9 stitches ( where cabling) did not stand out, but faded into the background. Is this the way it should be or what should be changed to get that very distinctive pattern? I, also, would like to know which afghan on the first page was hand knitted, the yellow and black or the white and beige? Keep up the good work.


Yellow and black is machine knitted and beige and brown was hand knitted. Saroj


----------



## Torticollus

Yes I did one, too, for my mom and put her first name on it knitted right into it using a punch card.

Yours is very nice.


----------



## Saroj

Lise Paauw said:


> MK
> I just finished my first panel
> I have 300 rows plus 7 knitted rows and now ready to bind off.
> Not sure what reformatting stitch means.
> Do I just bind/cast off right on the machine leaving last stitch open to join next panel?
> Thank you


If you are using ribber , you will have the knit sts automatically. I have no ribber so I have to keep the pattern minus the cable on the last 7 rows so I reformat the sts before bind off. You can bind off the sts on the machine leaving the last st open for the first panel. For second, third, fourth panels Manuel knit the first st and bind off the next 32 sts leaving the last st open. On the fifth panel you will manual knit the first and bind off the rest of the sts.

Saroj


----------



## nannie343

Lovely wheelchair afghan. You did a great job knitting it.

Rhonda


----------



## sharronaw

Just finished- very pleased. Thanks for helping with the workshop Saroj!


----------



## Saroj

sharronaw said:


> Just finished- very pleased. Thanks for helping with the workshop Saroj!


Love your color combination. Job well done. Saroj
*************************
May 15th edited to here.


----------



## Saroj

JoraeC said:


> MK I was half way through my first panel and realized the pattern of the 3rd set of 9 stitches ( where cabling) did not stand out, but faded into the background. Is this the way it should be or what should be changed to get that very distinctive pattern? I, also, would like to know which afghan on the first page was hand knitted, the yellow and black or the white and beige? Keep up the good work.


It depends on the color. Sometimes the cable is not distinctive but when finished it looks good. So don't worry just keep going. Saroj


----------



## Treenya

Hello Saraj,

I have knitted my 5 panels but am worried about unraveling the joining stitch. The pictures don't really show it well and I undid one stitch which made a rather large loop. Did I do it wrong?


----------



## Saroj

Treenya said:


> Hello Saraj,
> 
> I have knitted my 5 panels but am worried about unraveling the joining stitch. The pictures don't really show it well and I undid one stitch which made a rather large loop. Did I do it wrong?


You did it right. Yes pull 2 loops on both panels and weave it together.

Don't be afraid. The join goes really fast and makes it very pretty.

Saroj


----------



## Saroj

Just finished


----------



## Bubba24

This is so pretty. Love the color combo.


----------



## Lise Paauw

MK
I have finished 3 panels and would like to do 2 contrast color panels
My question is my main color is 17 rows 23 rows stitches my contrast colour is 18 stitches 24 rows will that make a big difference in the size of the panel.
Tks
Lise


----------



## Saroj

Lise Paauw said:


> MK
> I have finished 3 panels and would like to do 2 contrast color panels
> My question is my main color is 17 rows 23 rows stitches my contrast colour is 18 stitches 24 rows will that make a big difference in the size of the panel.
> Tks
> Lise


As long as you have the same number of rows, it will be fine. I had the same problem my white panel looked big but it fit perfect once assembled. 
Saroj


----------



## kaixixang

Saroj said:


> Just finished


HK --> So, if I go higher than a 3mm...say a 4.5 or larger circular...I could have quite a few baby blankets done rather quickly in Worsted or baby weight yarn? I have quite a few long-ish spare lengths of worsted that I could possibly join and keep going for the "panel". I want to finish off my surplus...and what better way than cables that I don't expect to stretch sideways?

I can do my two row crochet border that I did for another blanket:


----------



## Saroj

kaixixang said:


> HK --> So, if I go higher than a 3mm...say a 4.5 or larger circular...I could have quite a few baby blankets done rather quickly in Worsted or baby weight yarn? I have quite a few long-ish spare lengths of worsted that I could possibly join and keep going for the "panel". I want to finish off my surplus...and what better way than cables that I don't expect to stretch sideways?
> 
> I can do my two row crochet border that I did for another blanket:


Looks beautiful


----------



## Bubba24

Finished my 2nd panel. I just started my 3rd and 4th panel.


----------



## Bubba24

I just started my 3rd and 4th panel. One is teal and the other soft white. I already did a teal panel and a white panel. They seem fine. The white that I just started is much stiffer and thicker then the other white and certainly not as soft. I'm going to keep going but I hope it doesn't make a difference when I put them together. If you look at the picture you can see the difference.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> I just started my 3rd and 4th panel. One is teal and the other soft white. I already did a teal panel and a white panel. They seem fine. The white that I just started is much stiffer and thicker then the other white and certainly not as soft. I'm going to keep going but I hope it doesn't make a difference when I put them together. If you look at the picture you can see the difference.


I had the same problem with my white but after putting together and washing and steaming is just fine. White does softens up. If you use baby shampoo, the red heart becomes softer 
Saroj


----------



## Bubba24

Saroj said:


> I had the same problem with my white but after putting together and washing and steaming is just fine. White does softens up. If you use baby shampoo, the red heart becomes softer
> Saroj


Thank you Saroj. I really see a difference but glad to know it will be fine.


----------



## Saroj

Grandson arrived yesterday. Saw him for the first time today. I am sure all of you admire the miracle of new life God creates with such perfection. Our family and extended family welcome the first boy after 9 girls. Now I can finally knit boy things. 

Saroj


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Saroj said:


> Grandson arrived yesterday. Saw him for the first time today. I am sure all of you admire the miracle of new life God creates with such perfection. Our family and extended family welcome the first boy after 9 girls. Now I can finally knit boy things.
> 
> Saroj


CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba24

Saroj said:


> Grandson arrived yesterday. Saw him for the first time today. I am sure all of you admire the miracle of new life God creates with such perfection. Our family and extended family welcome the first boy after 9 girls. Now I can finally knit boy things.
> 
> Saroj


 CONGRATULATIONS on your new grandsons. Enjoy


----------



## busyworkerbee

Yippee, maybe I can learn a basic afghan on machine from this.

I do have one question, to do bulky, am I right in thinking it uses every 2nd hook and the in between hooks are stored in the casing?


----------



## Lise Paauw

Lise Paauw said:


> MK
> I have finished 3 panels and would like to do 2 contrast color panels
> My question is my main color is 17 rows 23 rows stitches my contrast colour is 18 stitches 24 rows will that make a big difference in the size of the panel.
> Tks
> Lise





Saroj said:


> As long as you have the same number of rows, it will be fine. I had the same problem my white panel looked big but it fit perfect once assembled.
> Saroj


Hi ok finish my first contrast color using grey 18 sets 24 rows but it is about 4 inches shorter. I have the same 300 +7 rows 22 cables. So do I stretch the shorter one to fit if so will it lay flat when I am finish? Tks


----------



## Saroj

Lise Paauw said:


> Hi ok finish my first contrast color using grey 18 sets 24 rows but it is about 4 inches shorter. I have the same 300 +7 rows 22 cables. So do I stretch the shorter one to fit if so will it lay flat when I am finish? Tks


Sorry for the late reply but for some reason, I was not getting the updates.

As long as you have the same number of rows, it will be fine. Some yarns are stiffer than others and hence the problem when you measure but they fit ok
Saroj


----------



## Bubba24

I am a little behind because I had to crochet my granddaughter her birthday mermaid tail. So now I'm back . I would like to start putting the panels together but I am very confused. I looked at the pictures of how to do it but still unsure. Is there a video on how to put together? I'm a visual learner.
Thanks,
Fran


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> I am a little behind because I had to crochet my granddaughter her birthday mermaid tail. So now I'm back . I would like to start putting the panels together but I am very confused. I looked at the pictures of how to do it but still unsure. Is there a video on how to put together? I'm a visual learner.
> Thanks,
> Fran


Pull the two loops on both panels. Take a crochet hook and weave 2 loops from panel 1 to 2 loops on panel 2. See the picture on the thread. If you have any problem, post it here and I will try and make a you tube video for you.
Good luck, saroj


----------



## Designer1234

SAROJ , Do you wish me to close this workshop? I think the work has been lovely and I hope you have all enjoyed this class with Saroj. It looks like some wonderful afghans have been finished and I congratulate you all. 

Designer1234.

Saroj, pm me if you wish me to close it. It is fine with me if you want to keep it open another week or so. thanks, Shirley


----------



## Bubba24

I just started my 5th panel but I am going to put the others together today. I guess the machine knitters got done a lot sooner. I haven't seen any hand knitters. 
Fran


----------



## Bubba24

Saroj said:


> Just finished


I love the edging on yours. Can you give the directions for this edging?


----------



## Bubba24

Do we start putting the panels together at the cast on edge or cast off edge?


----------



## Lise Paauw

I as well just starting 5th panel and a machine knitter lol..just call me slow like a turtle moves at a snail pace lol...&#128034;&#128034;


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> Do we start putting the panels together at the cast on edge or cast off edge?


Cast off edge top down


----------



## Saroj

Lise Paauw said:


> I as well just starting 5th panel and a machine knitter lol..just call me slow like a turtle moves at a snail pace lol...🐢🐢


Slow and steady wins the race. Take your time


----------



## Bubba24

Well I think I got it. I was a little nervous at first pulling out stitches but then I got the hang of it.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> Well I think I got it. I was a little nervous at first pulling out stitches but then I got the hang of it.


Looks beautiful. It is easier than sewing together. You did a great job. Afghan looks beautiful


----------



## Bubba24

Thanks Sarog. It's coming along. Color did not show up as true color.


----------



## Designer1234

I will leave the workshop open until it seems no more are being finished. They are lovely! Shirley


----------



## Bubba24

thanks Shirley.

I am on my last panel. I have the other panels together.


----------



## Saroj

Thanks Shirley. It does take a lot longer to knit an afghan


----------



## Designer1234

There is no problem. I can leave the workshop open as long as you wish. It isn't interfering with anything else at all. Just let me know. It is going well.


----------



## Bubba24

HK
I am working on the border. It took me a few days to figure out what type of border I wanted so I started quite a few times and ripped out. So here is what I decided on. I think it's an elegant looking blanket and needed a somewhat elegant edge.
I wanted to do 2 rows of the soft white and then the green but I didn't like the way it looked.


----------



## Lise Paauw

Bubba24 said:


> HK
> I am working on the border. It took me a few days to figure out what type of border I wanted so I started quite a few times and ripped out. So here is what I decided on. I think it's an elegant looking blanket and needed a somewhat elegant edge.
> I wanted to do 2 rows of the soft white and then the green but I didn't like the way it looked.


Hi can you tell me how you did your edge. Is it crochet and how did you do this. Tks


----------



## Bubba24

*Yes. It is crochet. I found in on you tube but it's not in English, but it does have sub titles. I think I put in search crochet borders. I'll do my best to try to explain. On the video she did double crochet but I changed it to half double crochet. I used a size G crochet hook.

1: single crochet around blanket. When I went completely around I joined with slip stitch. Next as follows

2: half double crochet in next 4 single crochets
3: chain 4, turn work
4: put crochet hook into 1st hole go behind stitch and out 2nd hole. Slip stitch
5: turn work again and chain 1.
6: 7 double crochet into chain 4 hole.
7: repeat.

I hope I explained it ok. It really is very easy.*


----------



## Lise Paauw

Bubba24 said:


> Yes. It is crochet. I found in on you tube but it's not in English, but it does have sub titles. I think I put in search crochet borders. I'll do my best to try to explain. On the video she did double crochet but I changed it to half double crochet. I used a size G crochet hook.
> 
> 1: single crochet around blanket. When I went completely around I joined with slip stitch. Next as follows
> 
> 2: half double crochet in next 4 single crochets
> 3: chain 4, turn work
> 4: put crochet hook into 1st hole go behind stitch and out 2nd hole. Slip stitch
> 5: turn work again and chain 1.
> 6: 7 double crochet into chain 4 hole.
> 7: repeat.
> 
> I hope I explained it ok. It really is very easy.


Thank you so much I will try this on mine, I have not crocheted in a long time but with your pictures I am sure I can do this. Have a great day.👍🏻😊


----------



## Bubba24

Lise Paauw said:


> Thank you so much I will try this on mine, I have not crocheted in a long time but with your pictures I am sure I can do this. Have a great day.👍🏻😊


HI Lise,
I don't know how to post the you tube video here but if you pm me your email I might be able to forward it to you.
Fran


----------



## Bubba24

HK
I'm just finished my afghan. First I want to Thank You Saroj for having this workshop. I really enjoyed it and you are a great teacher. This was not the first workshop I joined with you as a teacher and look forward to other workshops with you. Thank You again.
Now my pictures. I used Redheart super saver in colors teal and soft white. The border I found on you tube. I don't know what it is called because it was in a different language but did have sub titles. 

My first Christmas gift done. It's for my daughter


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Bubba24 said:


> ... I hope I explained it ok. It really is very easy.


You explained it very well. Thank you.


----------



## Reba1

Beautiful job! I love the border you added, too.


----------



## Saroj

Hi Fran

I love your border. You can send me the video and i can post it for you

Now I learnt 2 new things from this workshop. Your beautiful border and use of ribber to do cables

Thank you and God bless you and the recipient of this beautiful afghan

Saroj

thank you


----------



## Bubba24

Thank you. I just sent you the video in a pm.

Would you mind sending the video to me too? I think it is lovely and adds to your beautiful afghan.

I can imagine using that edging quite often in my work. Thanks so much - your afghan is really a keeper


----------



## Lise Paauw

Hi,
Your blanket is gorgeous I love the colors. And thank you for helping me.


----------



## Bubba24

Thank you Lise. No problem. Anything I can do to help.


----------



## Bubba24

Don't know why it's not going through. I will try that.


----------



## Bubba24

Ok. I just sent you 2 emails. One was a forward from an email with the you tube video that I sent to another person. The other was a blank.


----------



## Saroj

Link to the video


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Saroj said:


> Link to the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 's'.
> 
> Thanks Jessica Jean.


----------



## Designer1234

I thinkthe afghans are beautiful. Thanks so much for posting them. Saroj, let me know when you want me to close this thread. Do you want me to open a parade? let me know.


----------



## Saroj

Thank you all who participated in the workshop. Any one who finishes after the workshop is closed can still post their pictures on the parade.

Happy knitting! Enjoy the summer.

Saroj


----------



## Bubba24

Saroj said:


> Thank you all who participated in the workshop. Any one who finishes after the workshop is closed can still post their pictures on the parade.
> 
> Happy knitting! Enjoy the summer.
> 
> Saroj


Thank you Saroj. I really enjoyed this workshop and look forward to another workshop with you. 
Where do we find the parade?
Fran


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED!*


----------



## Lise Paauw

Saroj said:


> Thank you all who participated in the workshop. Any one who finishes after the workshop is closed can still post their pictures on the parade.
> 
> Happy knitting! Enjoy the summer.
> 
> Saroj


I too want to thank you for all of your help it was a great learning project. Will post my picture when I am finished. Am doing two of time at the same time. Lol..👏🏻👏🏻


----------



## Designer1234

*The Parade is now open on the pictures section. I was unable to find the link likely do to the changeover. Please find it as a new post on the picture section.* Thank you al very much. As the workshop will be closed and locked we would love to see our afghans as they finish . We ask you to comment on the class and let people know if you did something 'different on our afghan. Also please post whether they are machine or hand knitted. It is open and ready for some pictures ladies. Thankyou for joining this class - we hope you will consider another one. We will be starting a mitered knitting class with a project which will be taught by Tamarque, on June 23. Watch for the information thread a few days prior to the class on this workshop section. This topic will now be closed and locked. Please show your sweaters on the parade. If you have any difficulty, please pm me. Thanks again everyone.


----------

